Ask HN: How Do You Do Mac OS X Maintenance? - emersonrsantos
======
chrisamanse
Here's a nice checklist osxdaily: [http://osxdaily.com/2012/03/04/mac-
maintenance-tips/](http://osxdaily.com/2012/03/04/mac-maintenance-tips/)

Most of the time, I just clean up my desktop and reorganize files. Also, at
least once a month, I simply navigate in the finder and delete old, barely
used and unneeded files and apps.

If I find my Mac to be significantly slow, I backup files and apps I only
need, and do a clean install of macOS.

------
brianjking
Onyx has always been a great go-to-tool for me.
[http://www.titanium.free.fr/onyx.html](http://www.titanium.free.fr/onyx.html)

------
adamnemecek
Daisy disk is nifty for figuring out what's eating my disk space.

